# Nueva Señal de TV digital - ATSC



## zonaelectronica (Jun 24, 2008)

1) ¿La portadora de de la señal para TV Digital (ATSC) es digital  ó solamente lo que contiene la portadora es digital?


2) ¿Por que un amplificador de señal uhf comun no sirve para señal digital (DTV /ATSC)?.


3) ¿Donde consigo un diagrama para un amplificador UHF para DTV - ATSC?


----------



## zonaelectronica (Jun 26, 2008)

En esta pagina encontre la contetación.

http://www.tecnologiahechapalabra.com/tecnologia/glosario_tecnico/articulo.asp?i=1701

ATSC: Advanced Television Systems Committee 

El formato 8VSB es una técnica para modular en amplitud una portadora con una señal banda base de tipo digital. Esta técnica -aceptada por la Advanced Television Systems Committee (ATSC)- es utilizada en el estándar DTV-T para la transmisión de Television Digital Broadcating en América del Norte y Corea del Sur.

La señal banda base digital es un flujo serial de bits que tienen la forma de un tren de pulsos sucesivos en el tiempo. Cuando este tren de pulsos es sumado con una portadora cosenoidal análoga de amplitud, frecuencia y fase constantes, se suman sus amplitudes y frecuencias.

La suma de frecuencias, da origen a las bandas laterales que son parcialmente filtradas por filtros pasa banda.

La suma de amplitudes da origen a dos amplitudes discretas posibles de la portadora: amplitud de la portadora más amplitud del pulso y amplitud de la portadora sola (ausencia de pulso). El pulso puede sumarse con signo positivo (suma aritmética) o con signo negativo (resta).  Esta suma simple de amplitudes corresponde al esquema básico de modulación digital llamado ASK. Como hay solo dos valores o estados posibles en la amplitud de la portadora, cada estado se identifica con un solo bit, por ejemplo, bit "1" identifica estado "amplitud portadora más pulso" y bit "0" identifica "amplitud portadora sola"

El esquema de modulación digital 8VSB establece 8 estados o valores discretos de amplitud posibles para la portadora después de sumarse con el tren de pulsos. Para identificar cada uno de 8 estados posibles de la portadora, en un sistema binario se necesitan tres bits por estado. El trío de bits puede nombrarse como palabra, código, segmento o símbolo. El término "Símbolo" (Symbol) se usa para nombrar cada uno de los estados de la portadora, luego, por extensión también se aplica al trío de bits que identifican un estado.

El estándar DTV-T impone condiciones al formato 8VSB que van más allá del esquema de modulación, estableciendo el origen de los 3 bits que identifican cada estado de la portadora. Cada uno de estos segmentos de 3 bits corresponde al codeword de salida del codificador convolucional. Luego, el FEC convolucional usado en transmisor de video digital bajo la norma ATSC es fijo y corresponde a un codificador con tasa  2/3: por cada dos bits de información (entrada), se tienen 3 bits en la salida.

Puesto que con 3 bits se obtienen 8 combinaciones posibles, los segmentos de 3 bits a la salida del codificador convolucional permiten formar hasta 8 palabras diferentes.

A cada una de estas palabras se le asigna un valor de amplitud definido, que al sumarse con la portadora generan en ésta 8 estados o valores discretos de amplitud. Se asignan 4 valores positivos: +7, +5, +3, +1 y 4 negativos: -1, -3, -5 y –7.

Los valores (–7 a +7) asignados al codeword de salida del codificador convolucional 2/3 en el formato 8VSB, tienen como objetivo forzar desplazamientos discretos (shift) en la amplitud de la portadora, de modo que el receptor al reconocer un estado, pueda reconstruir el segmento con el trío de bits que originó ese estado. Los valores (-7 a +7) no alteran la  información y son simplemente "símbolos" que el receptor debe interpretar.

Artículo amparado por Licencia CC Reconocimiento 3.0.  

Lea más contenidos del mismo autor en ingleslaboral.com.

Nota del editor. Al publicar esta nota, el estándar de la ATSC había sido adoptado en cuatro paises: México, Corea del Sur, Canadá y Estados Unidos.




FUENTE
ingleslaboral.com


----------



## luisperezmedina (Abr 5, 2010)

Se puede crear un adaptador para tv analoga?.... de señal digital a señal análoga?


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2010)

existe algun cicuito capaz de recepcionar señales en television  digital?
que es ginga?


----------



## zonaelectronica (Ago 4, 2010)

luisperezmedina dijo:


> Se puede crear un adaptador para tv analoga?.... de señal digital a señal análoga?


Ya se fabrican cajas convertidoras de señal digital a análoga.
http://www.apexdigitalinc.com/manual/DT502_manual.pdf

http://www.nabfastroad.org/NAB-STV%20Digital%20Converter%20Box%20Evaluation/Tivax.STB-T9.pdf



goofy dijo:


> existe algun cicuito capaz de recepcionar señales en television  digital?
> que es ginga?


http://www.ginga.org.ar/

Ginga® é o nome do Middleware Aberto do Sistema Brasileiro de TV Digital (SBTVD). Ginga é constituído por um conjunto de tecnologias padronizadas e inovações brasileiras que o tornam a especificação de middleware mais avançada e a melhor solução para os requisitos do país. 

    O middleware aberto Ginga é subdividido em dois subsistemas principais interligados, que permitem o desenvolvimento de aplicações seguindo dois paradigmas de programação diferentes. Dependendo das funcionalidades requeridas no projeto de cada aplicação, um paradigma será mais adequado que o outro. Esses dois subsistemas são chamados de Ginga-J (para aplicações procedurais Java) e Ginga-NCL (para aplicações declarativas NCL). Os links acima possuem informações específicas sobre os dois sistemas. 

    O Ginga é fruto do desenvolvimento de projetos de pesquisa coordenados pelos laboratórios Telemídia da PUC-Rio e LAViD da UFPB. Todas as informações oficiais sobre o middleware Ginga possuem referências neste site. 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginga_(SBTVD_Middleware)


----------

